# Watching my fur baby grow from a window



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh they are just perfect! How exciting for you! Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing the pictures of the babies! I would just be bursting with excitement waiting to pick mine out!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks for sharing your story. i'm sure your friend's father is right and that within the pup that ends up as yours, you will find a part that is your previous dog. four cuties. how will you choose?


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh, choosing will be difficult! We are going around Week 7, the day after my boyfriend's big exam to pick one out. He's going on vacation, so I'll be picking up the little booger later, after its turned 8 weeks old. 
We have decided to try our best to make our decision based on temperament, but it's so hard since their markings are so unique! The breeder has been putting up videos, and now that they are moving around, their personalities are starting to show. We are guessing the white one is going to be a needy guy, he's always crying. And today, Blackhead was the only one too scared to crawl over the gate that all his brothers had crossed. They are still so young and still growing, so I'm trying not to overthink it until I meet them.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

well he's not popular at pf, but cesar millan advises picking the medium energy dog. that sounds good to me if you're not into, say, agility, but i also like the advice to go with the breeder's choice for you if you're confident about the breeder's ability to evaluate his/her dogs. will be watching for more updates!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

How exciting for you! The waiting has to be unbearable for you! They are just precious. Just fill the next few weeks with shopping therapy................it helps! LOL!


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

I've already spent a lot on puppy things. Some of which I'm not sure if I even need. I have so much left from my previous baby that you'd think I wouldn't need to buy this much!
For instance: I already have a perfectly functional leash, but I decided (with the help of Pinterest) to dip dye a rope and make a special leash for the new fella.










It looks great, but now I have another 40 ft of rope to use...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Not like you asked for advice on what to do with the extra rope... but, if the rope isn't too thick, I would make a couple of training tabs. With a snap on one end they make for easy grabs while you are working with young pups. I think your identifying names are hilarious. They serve their purpose quite well though, dont they? Good luck with choosing your pup; they are all overflowing with cuteness.


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

Can you explain what a training tab is and how it would be used? I've never heard of it.

I already thought I had designed some "training" elements into the leash. It has two hooks is so I could add an extension to make it a 12 foot or 20 foot leash (yet to be made). But in reading some training books, I don't see them using those much anymore. Maybe it's something outdated from when I was a kid  or something for more advanced training. But I guess its still nice that I have an option.


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

New photos! They're four weeks old! I'm half way through the wait, but it still seems like forever even though these last four weeks flew by! 

A beautiful picture of Scarface, Panda Butt, Blackhead, and Harry Plopper, respectively.


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

*5.5 Weeks old!*

Today the boys are 5.5 weeks old! They look so much bigger than their previous pictures at 4 weeks. They now have collars, so gone are the silly names. Red and Orange are my two favorites although Green is close behind. 

Which do you like the most?

Red:

















Orange:

















Green:

















Blue:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OHHHHHH they are so cute! I like Green and Orange best!


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Cuties*

Love the original call names!
Very cute puppies! :act-up:
Blue is my favorite!
Have fun with them!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Maelee, a training tab is a short length of leather or rope with a snap on one end. It is used as an aid for off leash work and as a quick grab when working with pups. You can make them any length, but I like mine to hang just above the dog's upper legs...so maybe eight inches. There are many variations, with a handle, with a thumb handle, with a knot with a ring, or with nothing. I know some people call them something elses, but I can't think of the name right now. The tabs with a ring actually function much like the long line you wrote of, as a way to hook on to another leash and extend the existing leash. As for the pups, they are all very cute; I would prefer to see them in action before picking a favorite. Since I don't show, I would be looking for a physically sound dog with just the right temperament to meet my own needs.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

They are all so precious! Adorable temporary names you have given them lol!


----------



## Waiting on Kaylee (Jun 17, 2015)

Blue is darling! But I'm a sucker for odd markings on the face.


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

Charmed said:


> As for the pups, they are all very cute; I would prefer to see them in action before picking a favorite. Since I don't show, I would be looking for a physically sound dog with just the right temperament to meet my own needs.


I completely agree. My bf and I will be going on the 28th to meet them and make our decision. I'm really thankful that our breeder gives us time to see the dogs in person and then choose instead of having to decide based on pictures and descriptions. In the end, our decision will be based on their temperament, but with their distinct markings it's difficult to keep their appearances from affect our choice.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think they are all equally adorable! However, Blue looks the most confident to me.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG! They are all precious!!! Describe your dream dog to the breeder and let hers be the deciding vote. She's been observing them constantly since they were born. They're all going to be striking adults, so temperament is key. I can't wait to see which is going to be your Poodle!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Orange


----------



## Pollyberry (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh they are just gorgeous!!! I understand your position, it'll be tough to pick one out. :argh::argh::argh: I must agree, your nicknames for them are just too cute! I love Panda Butt's markings the most if I had to choose from their color. But I agree, choose the pup based on temperament, or better yet if one of the cute pups choose you. That's what happened to me, Summer chose me before I got to choose from the litter. LOL


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Ooooh, yeah, I vote for orange, too. He's a cutie.


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

Today marks 7 days til I get to pick one out! Next Sunday, BF and I are driving to Indiana to meet them and choose the lucky winner . I'm so excited! I won't be able to take the baby home, have to wait five more days til July 3rd, so that they are 8 weeks.

Also found out this week that Orange has a bit of an underbite. What the breeder calls a "reverse scissor bite". Not sure what that means, nor what future problems that could cause. Breeder says some can grow out of it, but she thinks it's unlikely from experience. I emailed my vet but she hasn't gotten back to me yet. Anyone have any experience with underbites and poodles?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It depends on the severity of the underbite. A slight underbite that is not noticeable is not a big deal, but a more pronounced one can lead to uneven wear of the teeth and tooth loss. It also genetic...... as it is considered a flaw, you should also get a discount on this pup, if you pick it. Good Luck!

p.s. it is called Prognathism


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

I love the lightning bolt down Blue's face, his name HAS to be HARRY! Even if Blue was a girl, I'd still call her Harry.


----------



## Coco-nut (Dec 27, 2014)

They are all adorable...I'd have a very difficult time deciding between them!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I had a mini poodle with a slight underbite and another dog with a crooked canine which required a procedure to correct. I agree a slight underbite should be ok but all things considered equal, I would definitely not chose the dog with the underbite.

Health first (including teeth problems), temperament next, and last consideration is color.

When waiting for my puppy I had my eye on a little silver boy named Teddy. I really really wanted a silver. The breeder sent me videos and pictures of the puppies each week. Still wanted silver Teddy. Right before I went to pick up whichever puppy I was to get, I observed Teddy was almost manic in his obsession to play with toys. And I started thinking about the blue boy. The breeder gave me the choice between the silver that I had wanted from the start and the blue. I told her I thought Teddy might be too much for me. She said, yes, Teddy did not seem to have an off button. So we brought home Dakota the Blue.

Ask the breeder about their temperaments, select the one without any health issues, and be happy with whichever color you get. That is my advice FWIW.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I like Red. It seems I always pick the one no one else does. Video of the would be really helpful also.

Rick


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

PoodleRick said:


> Video of the would be really helpful also.


Your wish is my command . 

https://video-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xta1/v/t43.1792-2/11541326_848799875173729_878911953_n.mp4?oh=0cc027b712d1d8a3e162b8a502ebbdf4&oe=558875BC

This is from the same time those pictures were taken. 

About the underbite, my vet wasn't too concerned about it. So it will be a long hard decision on whether Orange's temperament/appearance outweighs that issue. By Sunday night, I'll definitely post which one we decide on.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Link didn't work.:bawling:


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

My apologies! I think the Facebook link expires after a set time. I didn't know that.

Here is (hopefully) a more permanent link: 
https://vid.me/e/0YXk


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

maelee said:


> My apologies! I think the Facebook link expires after a set time. I didn't know that.
> 
> Here is (hopefully) a more permanent link:
> https://vid.me/e/0YXk


That's news to me to.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Still couldn't pick. They're all too cute


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

*9 More Days!*

*9 MORE DAYS UNTIL GOTCHA!*

4 days until I get to meet him and pick him out!

Here is a sample of all the toys I have gotten for the little booger!

Many chew toys, especially ones where food can go inside! And then a snuggle buddy that has a microwavable heated pad inside to help with the first few nights away from his brothers.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice stuff for your little guy! Can't wait to see which boy you get! Seems like orange is in the lead?


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

*Pick day!*

Yesterday was PICK DAY! And I am proud to announce that we will be the proud owner of... drumroll..... RED (aka Blackhead)!

Here is a picture from that day: 










He was the most socialized, loved people, loved being held, smallest (just by a few ounces) of the bunch, and he had the sweetest face!

Orange came in as a close second. He had the same great temperament, but his underbite and high likelihood of ticking (already might have had one!) kinda of turned me off from choosing him. 

I won't get to have him until Friday (his exact 8th week birthday) but I am in full nesting mode!

Now its time to decide the name... (and I just got a coupon for a free ID tag! What a coincidence!)


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been waiting for this post! Congratulations!! :bounce: Red has such a beautiful face, and it sounds like, an ideal temperament. Do you have a name in mind?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Awww, great choice!

I've watched Julie's posts on FB and had discussed with her about orange boy's neediness. He'll probably be fine wherever he lands, but he might do best in a home with a dog friend(s) and maybe someone who's home most of the time.

This has been a fun litter to watch grow!


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

zooeysmom, we are leaning towards Wesley or Remy right now. Wesley I think is currently winning. But every day I think of another new name, but my boyfriend is pretty good about shooting down my ridiculous ideas. (yesterday as Klondike Bar haha!)

Sparkyjoe, yeah I was also worried about separation anxiety with orange, especially since I will still be working during the day while I try to train him.


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Congratulations, he's gorgeous!! What a sweet, sweet face. Friday can't come soon enough!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

You could always go with something like Westley (from The Princess Bride) and his registered name could be Caralot As You Wish.

I dunno where that came from!


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

sparkyjoe said:


> You could always go with something like Westley (from The Princess Bride) and his registered name could be *Caralot As You Wish*.
> 
> I dunno where that came from!


I love that! I just like the spelling "Wesley" more, but its close enough right! My BF still hasn't seen that movie. I have been trying to convince him to watch it with me haha!

Guess my next poodle is gonna be "Buttercup" 

Actually right now, I am thinking of doing the Ian Dunbar, First and Middle name serious command and so Wesley would be "Wesley Spots", a play on Wesley Snipes.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats on your pick! Sooooo cute! Bet the waiting for these last few days are gonna be a killer for you! Do some shopping therapy.........it'll help Hahaha!!!!


----------

